# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  colorante vegetal

## carlossicilia

necesito comprar colorante vegetal para realizar un juego pero no se donde encontrarlo, el que yo quiero es como en pasta que viene en colores, gracias a todos

----------


## ignoto

En los supermercados de la cadena Consum tienen. En el mismo estante que las virutas de chocolate y las ramitas de vainilla para repostería.

----------


## carlossicilia

vale muchisimas gracias con los postres no habia mirado yo miraba donde las especias pero no veia, bueno mirare de nuevo y ya te contaremuchas gracias

----------


## zarkov

Suelen venir en paquetes con tres tubitos: rojo, amarillo y...... verde.

Además cunden mucho.

----------


## carlossicilia

zarkov los que dices tu los he visto en foto pero son tipo crema o son liquidos? yo los busco tipo crema para que en el contacto con el agua esta se transforme de color

----------


## zarkov

Son líquidos y tiñen bien el agua. Alguna vez en casa le hacia la broma de ponerle una cerveza verde a un amigo   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Funcionan bien para la tetera arco iris así que...

----------


## carlossicilia

hola de nuevo sigo sin encontrar colorante vegetal pero no liquido lo busco en pasta o tipo crema a ver quien me puede ayudar gracias

----------


## incon

aca en argentina los venden en reposterias y cotillones.. son muy baratos.. y sirven para varios efectos.. como la sugestion gustativa de henry evans...

----------


## carlossicilia

pues aca en españa yo no los encuentro igual tengo que ir a argentina a comprar...... :D

----------


## incon

pero es extraño.. ya que es un elemento muy comun en lo que a reposteria respecta... para teñir las tortas y ese tipo de cosas... yo iria a una confiteria o donde sea que venden tortas y preguntaria.. "disssculpame, donde vennnden el colorante que no lo consigo en ningun lado :Confused: " o algo asi xP

----------


## carlossicilia

nada en pastelerias no  he encontrado y en supermercados lo unico el colorante liquido no se ya vere si no hacerlo de otro modo gracias

----------


## ckyouhaggard

de que color los querrias??

----------


## angelilliks

Podrías comprar el colorante en líquido y con gelatina neutra espesarla y convertirla en pasta sin hacer que su color cambie o alguna cosa.
Un saludo.

----------


## carlossicilia

el color me da igual el que sea, y lo de la mezcla no es mala idea lo probare gracias

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Buenas!
Yo hago algun que otro efecto con azafrán, sazonador para burritos,canela molida,cafe molido y un colorante verde que es liquido que lo he comprado en el hipersol y en pastelerias.
A partir de eso mezclo y mezclo para tener varios colores, ya sabes..las mezclas normales de to la vida..pero eso en liquido

Para mas colores, hay colorantes liquidos de todos colores en pastelerias(que hagan los pasteles) y de ahí mezcla mezcla, y alguno por ejemplo el verde los polvos se pueden quedar en un colador

----------


## Vaza

Hola Carlos, ¿solucionaste el problema?

Yo uso el colorante para la tetera arcoiris y gracias a mi mujer encontré en pasta de todos los colores, si lo sigues buscando te paso un mp con el lugar de venta en Valencia.

----------


## MagDani

Uff estas contestando a alguien que preguntó hace 4 años, pero si tienes datos de utilidad pues adelante ponlos.

Yo uso los tubitos de líquido de 3 colores que venden en carrefour, en la zona de reposteria. Lo uso para hacer la tetera arcoiris (que comentaba Ignoto)

----------


## Vaza

Hola Dani, si se que la pregunta es de hace tiempo, pero es lo que tiene el haberme unido al foro hace poco. Voy leyendo poco a poco los artículos antiguos para evitar preguntar cosas que ya se han preguntado o contestado y por no volver a abrir el hilo, (quizás sería lo correcto), prefiero añadir mi comentario en el hilo creado por si alguno de los que estaban interesados reciben la notificación de respuesta a su cuestión aunque sea tanto tiempo despues.

Bueno, hablando con un compañero que sirve harina a las panaderia me ha comentado que en las pastelerias utilizan colorante en gel, con más variedad de colores.

En internet hay tiendas online, (alguna en Madrid) donde por unos 3€ más gastos de envio puedes comprar el color que quieras. Lo que no me ha sabido decir si en Valencia hay algún distribuidor que venda a los particulares. Si averiguo algo más os informaré.

Un abrazo

----------


## Estocolmo

Prueba con anilina. En Zaragoza tienes en esa droguería del paseo de las damas, al lado de un Zara creo recordar.
Saludos

----------

